# Warranty queries for cameras bought online



## tkin (Sep 13, 2014)

Hi guys, recently I had been hearing a lot of FUD about the warranty of Nikon and Canon cameras and lenses bought online. Even a few of my friends who buy everything online had bought cameras from stores and had paid extra. The shops told them the usual, that warranty will not be given by nikon/canon, that flipkart will handle them which I'm sure is a lie. 

So can you help me with this? Is this true or not? I will buying a dslr by end of this year, so I need to be clear about it.


----------



## nac (Sep 14, 2014)

Up to my knowledge, only Nikon had made such announcements and suggests to buy only from authorised seller. If bought from unauthorised seller, Nikon won't honour the warranty. You can very well buy from any online portal (flipkart, amazon, ebay, snapdeal...) just make sure the seller is an authorised dealer.

CameraZone, CAMERENA from Flipkart, Rainbow from snapdeal are Nikon authorised dealer. Anyhow, confirm before placing orders.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 14, 2014)

Always confirm if the dealer is authorised one or not...you can check that on Nikon's website also. Flipkart's wsretail is surely not authorised one.


----------



## jaimin100 (Sep 16, 2014)

When I bought cam I contacted local service center of Nikon they said that just bring bill,no issues over flip kart amazon


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 16, 2014)

when ???


----------



## repair my mobile (Sep 22, 2014)

if the period has expired what will be the cost


----------

